
A year ago, I typed suicide in Periscope and hit stream – Screening mental illness - neuroamer
https://neuroamer.wordpress.com/2016/08/08/a-year-ago-i-typed-suicide-into-periscope-and-hit-stream-why-arent-we-using-social-media-to-screen-for-mental-illness-and-offer-access-to-care/
======
neuroamer
Thoughts on this or links related to this subject appreciated--still working
out my own thoughts on the subject.

------
orionblastar
I am mentally ill to the point that I am disabled.

Many sites I have been on had bullies telling me to kill myself when they
figure out I am mentally ill.

There is no way to screen for memtal illnesses on the Internet not all are
detected like mine.

When people and companies think of disabilities they imagine someone in a
wheelchair, blind, deaf, ect not someone with a mental illness.

